

Startup Quote: Aaron Patzer, founder, Mint - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/3218837306

======
raychancc
Tell anyone and everyone your idea without fear they’re going to steal it.

\- Aaron Patzer (@apatzer)

<http://startupquote.com/post/3218837306>

